# Length of finishing nail for baseboards



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

2".

Why don't you keep your questions on this topic in one thread so we can follow you? Don't start a new thread for every question if the comment is relevant to a thread you already have going.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> 2".
> 
> Why don't you keep your questions on this topic in one thread so we can follow you? Don't start a new thread for every question if the comment is relevant to a thread you already have going.


Sure, I will do that from now on for one "project". Thanks a lot Bud.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Good to see you here. 
Good luck with your project.:thumbup:


----------



## Jasonlongor1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> 2".
> 
> Why don't you keep your questions on this topic in one thread so we can follow you? Don't start a new thread for every question if the comment is relevant to a thread you already have going.


 Rule normally 3/4 in penetration into solid wood,(stud)


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

Jasonlongor1 said:


> Rule normally 3/4 in penetration into solid wood,(stud)


Ok cool, that was actually why I didn't go with 1.5" nails, I figured that just under 0.5" penetration was too weak.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I usually angle them too. If something catches a baseboard, fence board, deck board or whatever it is usually harder to tug it loose if fasteners are angled.


----------

